# Script sur Mac



## sky-Anubis (31 Mai 2007)

Bonjourn je suis statgiaire dans une entreprise qui travail sur Mac et PC.

Un collègue à creer un script en PHP qui envoie un mail à une personne definie quand il y a un problème sur le logiciel de gestion de stock de l'entreprise.

J'aimerai reprendre cette idée pour notre serveur ou est stoké les données de l'entreprise et sur lequel tout le monde travail, en faite j'aimerai un script qui permette d'avertir par mail mon responsable lorsque la place libre sur le disk dur du serveur de fichier devient réduite.

Cela est_il possible ? J'ai essayer un peu de chercher sur automator, et apparement le php et mac ca fait 2...

une solution  ?


----------



## ntx (31 Mai 2007)

Pas du tout, PHP et Mac cohabitent tr&#232;s bien ensemble. Voir le forum D&#233;veloppement web.


----------



## sky-Anubis (1 Juin 2007)

Faut activer le php et tout, et puis prend safari et des sites dynamiques en php... ca s'affiche mal...

Enfin voila moi ma question c'est surtout ce que j'aimerai faire comme script et comment le faire, je précise que je suis super nul en code x_x


:mouais:


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juin 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG&#233;' 

S'agissant du script PHP pour envoyer un mail &#224; partir du serveur, j'avais d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;pondu &#224; cette question il y a quelques temps...

Une petite recherche pr&#233;alable sur le forum t'aurait permis de trouver ce fil-l&#224; avec la r&#233;ponse.



sky-Anubis a dit:


> Faut activer le php et tout


On n'a rien sans rien.



sky-Anubis a dit:


> et puis prend safari et des sites dynamiques en php... ca s'affiche mal...


&#199;a s'affiche bien si on ne fait pas d'erreur de programmation.



sky-Anubis a dit:


> je pr&#233;cise que je suis super nul en code x_x


Alors il faut vite commencer &#224; apprendre. Le mieux serait de d&#233;marrer par des tutos sur HTML (pour l'affichage correct des pages dans Safari  ) et sur la programmation et la configuration de PHP.


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juin 2007)

Tous les sujets en rapport avec ces questions (y compris celle relative &#224; l'activation du serveur SMTP de Mac OS X) ont d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; largement trait&#233;s sur nos forums, et sur d'autres tels que Mac Bidouille ou Mac OS Hints.


----------



## sky-Anubis (1 Juin 2007)

non j'aime pas le codeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :mouais:


lol puis sur safari je parle pas de mes sites web mais de site de rencontre ou autre, et je peut vous dire que ca marde x_x lol

Bref merci de mavoir redonner le lien... c'est démotivant de tout chercher quand ia 30 mille poste la 

lol  pi le serveur smtp... je vois pas le rapport ?  il y a deja un serveur mail dans le réseau  c'est juste que je veut un script qui previenne par mail quand lespace libre sur le disque est critique 

merki les petites loup


----------



## sky-Anubis (1 Juin 2007)

Sinon pour un script qui regarde la taille de lespace disque ?

et en sh c'est pa spossible ? je suis en stage en faite et j'ai eut cete idée que il y a quelque jour.. x_x le serveur de fichier est tout le temps prit activer le php et tout c'est long donc voila...

Quelqu'un de fort en sh ?  je precise que je sait pas trop ce que c'est hein.. :mouais:

un mystère de plus dans le monde de la programation ? :mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juin 2007)

sky-Anubis a dit:


> non j'aime pas le codeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :mouais:


  Pourtant il faudra passer par l&#224; ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







sky-Anubis a dit:


> lol puis sur safari je parle pas de mes sites web mais de site de rencontre ou autre, et je peut vous dire que ca marde x_x lol


Mais &#231;a vaut aussi pour ceux-l&#224;. De nombreux programmeurs pas tr&#232;s s&#233;rieux s'imaginent qu'on n'utilisent qu'Internet Explorer sur PC. Or, ce dernier ne r&#233;pond pas souvent aux normes &#233;dict&#233;es par le W3C (merci Microsoft!).



sky-Anubis a dit:


> lol  pi le serveur smtp... je vois pas le rapport ?  il y a deja un serveur mail dans le r&#233;seau  c'est juste que je veut un script qui previenne par mail quand lespace libre sur le disque est critique


Le rapport, c'est qu'on a besoin d'un serveur SMTP pour envoyer des mails. S'il y a d&#233;j&#224; un serveur SMTP sur le r&#233;seau, tant mieux. Sinon Mac OS X peut s'en passer, puisqu'il en contient d&#233;j&#224; un (il suffit de l'activer).


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juin 2007)

sky-Anubis a dit:


> Sinon pour un script qui regarde la taille de lespace disque ?
> 
> et en sh c'est pa spossible ? je suis en stage en faite et j'ai eut cete id&#233;e que il y a quelque jour.. x_x le serveur de fichier est tout le temps prit activer le php et tout c'est long donc voila...
> 
> ...



Et tu veux aussi faire du Shell Scripting en plus du PHP ?? Je serais toi, j'&#233;viterais de trop me disperser. &#199;a va d&#233;j&#224; &#234;tre suffisamment difficile pour toi si tu d&#233;butes en programmation.


----------



## sky-Anubis (1 Juin 2007)

Ouai c'est des noobs programeur x_x vive fire fox quand même qui gère mieux les choses en règlle générals.

Pi sinon je veut pas faire de php, c'est relou x_x jai eut 4 à mon site de vente en ligne tout ca paske i avait pas de panier x_x tssssssss

Bref je veut faire du SH 

pi je savai pas que os X avait un serveur smtp intégrer, vive osX  la classe internationnal  lol sauf quand je joue à Halo par ce que j'ia un powerbook G4 suporte pas le copain popo x_x (popo c'est son ti nom  lol)


enfin bref voila en sh ca m'éviterai de faire trop de manip sur mon serveur de fichier, juste avec automator je balance et ca marche et voila me fait pas chier x_x il faut juste le script 

Mon anniversaire c'est le 1er jveut ca comme cadeau :love: alors alors ? ??


----------



## Warflo (2 Juin 2007)

Tiens, cadeau !
Allez en plus je suis gentil: tu fais un cron qui regarde p&#233;riodiquement l'espace libre du disque dur, et si celui-ci est en dessous d'un certain seuil, il envoie un mail.
La tu as tout les indices pour faire quelques recherche et coder ton truc !


----------



## sky-Anubis (4 Juin 2007)

méee... ia plein de truc bizard laaaaaaa:rose:

non mais la jai plus que une semaine de stage, jdoit faire mon rapport de stage et les tite intervention comme d'hab... x_x

alors le temps que je comprene le trucla 

le vrai cadeau ca aurai été un truc éléchargable tu voie  lol ok jabuse je sait 


super chinoissssssssssssssss


----------

